# 27x1.4 tire on 27.5 wheel can i put it?



## Gocek1973 (Feb 1, 2021)

27x1.4 tire on 27.5 wheel can i put it?


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

No. Next question?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

You can put a 650b tire on a 27.5 wheel but I wouldn't try and put a 700c tire on a 27" wheel.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Depends on your definition of 'can'. You may have to cut the bead to get it on. Could be used for display purposes only. Is there some reason why this question is on the internet? I would think that it would be perfectly obvious, but then there are a lot of ...ah ...invading people in this area.


----------

